# FREE SPEED CUBE



## galluccia (May 4, 2009)

Just go and watch this video and WIN A FREE CUBE!!!!!


----------



## GermanCube (May 4, 2009)

Subscribed! ... 

EDIT: you could either link or embed the video like WIN A FREE CUBE!!! or like


----------



## leandrobaltazar (May 4, 2009)

me too.
hope to see new cool videos soon
and i hope the cube goes to me. my puzzle collection isnt that big


----------



## shoot1510 (May 4, 2009)

I also subscribed. my youtube channel is papercuber. Hope I win, I gonna need that for something.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 4, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## TsColin (May 4, 2009)

sub'd hope i win ,
o and welcome to the forums


----------



## Stefan (May 5, 2009)

Way to beg for subscribers.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Way to beg for subscribers.



yup! If I lost I will unsubscribed galluccia channel for losing the free cube.


----------



## jcuber (May 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Way to beg for subscribers.
> ...



Just helping out!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (May 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Way to beg for subscribers.



thats what i was thinking


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 5, 2009)

lol whatever. I'm in. Always wanted to get a DS but probably never going to buy it myself.


----------



## galluccia (May 5, 2009)

Hey why make this negitive I am not forceing anyone to do anything.


----------



## Nukoca (May 5, 2009)

I always subscribe to cubers anyway, so at least this time there's a small chance that I'll win something!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 16, 2009)

Ok, it Friday and so who won?
1/100 chance I'm winning.


----------



## royzabeast (May 16, 2009)

.5% chance :/


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 16, 2009)

Who won? I bet it was some guy who can't even solve cubes and just randomly subscribed to him xD


----------



## soccerking813 (May 16, 2009)

Lol, I subscribed, but I have no idea what I would do with it if I won, because I can't have it shipped here.


----------



## Musje (May 16, 2009)

Subscribed also (2 days ago) (other name on youtube though )

So, who won?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 16, 2009)

the game end, I Don't even know? If *Stefan Pochmann* is correct we should all unsubscribe galluccia account because he didn't respond about the FREE CUBE and he only beg for subscribers.


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 16, 2009)

i've just unsubscribe


----------



## Logan (May 16, 2009)

deadwater7 won...


----------

